# next stop - requiem



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Verdi "Messa da Requiem" Karajan -- Tomowa-Sintow -- Baltsa -- Carreras -- van Dam 1984*

*Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Sopran
Agnes Baltsa, Mezzosopran
José Carreras, Tenor
José van Dam, Bass-Bariton

Giuseppe Verdi "Messa da Requiem"
Funeral Mass for four soloists,
double choir and orchestra
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Chor der Nationaloper Sofia
Wiener Philharmoniker
Conductor: Herbert von Karajan*

Beautiful performance of a heavenly magical work. I have a lot to explore about Karajan to find my oppinion about wether he deserved his status or not. But I have had a slightly thaught about him being more concerned about a strict kind of dicipline, accuracy, and almost mathematical perfection, in opposite to lyricism, and other "life" and qualities, to a piece or an artist that I lack ability to explain. It is more a stomack feel. 
But here my stomack feel tells me that Karajan has put on a softer glove, more in my taste. He brings out the best that the artists and the material can offer in a very fine, rich and tense way. There is a magic nerve through it all.
The sound is not bad, and very good considered the date it was performed.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Requiem - Faure - Zagreb 2008*

*Ivana Kladarin (sopran)
Adrian Erod (bariton)
Mario Penzar (orgulje)
Dirigent: Tonči Bilić
Zagreb 2008*

Another requiem highlight for me; the one from Faure. He is a composer that I admire very much, even if I have a lot to discover jet about his music.
The requiem has a kind of humbleness about it, and still the strength and emotional power and seriousity to dress the format of a requiem.
The amalgam of grand and humble is to me utterly beautiful.

The performance is very good.

youtube comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Requiem D minor K 622 Herbert von Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem D minor 
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philarmoniker
Introitus : Reqiem 0:00
Kyrie 5:32
Sequentia: Dies irae 8:15
Sequentia: Tuba mirum 10.08
Sequentia: Rex tremendae 13:59
Sequentia: Recordare 16:20
Sequentia: Confutatis 21:31
Sequentia: Lacrimosa 23:47
Offertorium: Domine Jesu 27:27
Offertorium: Hostias 31:21
Sanctus 36:00
Benedictus 37:51
Agnus Dei 43:31
Communio: Lux aeterna 47:11*

Mozarts requiem shows that his musical depth has many levels of artistic and personal layers. It is more obvious in this work than much of his other music that can seem light and more on the surface.
That was my first impression of Mozart, but more and more of hes music surprises me of a richness in expressions arround human life and feelings that I just thought was not there.
Karajan and the orchestra again catalysize the qualities in the work and in the artists.

youtube comments

The greatest work of the greatest composer, conducted by the greatest maestro, with the greatest orchestra, Bravo! Grazie, Maestro, Vielen Danke Herr von Karajan! Vielen Danke, Herr Mozart! Ganz wunderbar!﻿

It gives me goosebumps. Simply incredible﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Louis Hector Berlioz: Requiem (Lyon 2012)*

*Louis Hector Berlioz: Requiem (Lyon 2012).
Director: Leonard Slatkin, Tenor: Steve Davislim, Orchestre National de Lyon, Choeurs de Lyon.*

Great work, performance and video production!

youtube comments

*Agnus dei.... SOOOO BEAUTIFULL!﻿

I´m not a big fan of Hector Berlioz, but this work is near perfection.﻿

The Verdi Requiem is a masterpiece, of course, but the Berlioz Requiem is still the champ for me!﻿

I clicked here by mistake.
And NO mistake it was.
I call this ... EUREKA )
Thank you!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem Van Dam Battle Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker*

*Johannes Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philharmoniker
„Selig sind, die da Leid tragen" (Moderatamente lento con espressione) 0:00
„Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras" (Allegro non troppo) 11:20
„Herr, lehre doch mich" (Andante moderato) 26:38
„Wie lieblich sind deine Wohnungen" (Moderatamente mosso) 38:25
„Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit" 44:10
„Denn wir haben hie keine bleibende Statt" (Andante, vivace, allegro) 52:25
„Selig sind die Toten" (Solenne) 1:06:05*

Fantastic!

youtube comments

*I love the way Herbert von Karajan sings along with the chorus as he conducts. (It's like being able to walk and chew bubble gum, or to rub your stomach while patting your head, only far more artistic and involved). I've heard several performances of this requiem; also quite a number of the conductor's recordings. He's a lot less restrained than he was in his younger years. Much more openly emotional. A good fit for the composer.﻿

so sublime >>> human life is like a breath*


----------

